# Mais qui est NyxOuf ???



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Oui, qui est-il ?

Cet administrateur discret rodait au bar, ce soir, j'ai voulu lui parler, il s'est sauvé, le NyxOuf semble sauvage - petit être furtif et impressionable ?

Nul ne le sait.

Ce qu'on sait, ce qu'on constate, par contre, c'est que inscrit le 18/12 de cette année, le voilà déjà promu administrateur, ce qui nous permet d'emblée d'en déduire 3 quasi certitudes :

Personne (ou presque) n'osera se moquer trop directement de son pseudo de petit animal sauvage et effarouché.
Il (ou elle) a dû coucher ou alors c'est un cousin à benjamin, peut-être issu de germain (le cousin, pas benjamin) qu'il aurait bien refusé parce que bon, hein... mais il a promis à maman de donner un coup de main, c'est la famille benji quoi quand même, merde !
Quand il saura ça, Mackie va être vert !
Je suis bien intrigué.

Verra-t-on un jour d'autres administrateurs surprise, je ne sais pas moi, CartOuf, RegeanOuf ou BushOuf ?

Vous savez quelque chose ?
Dites-le !
Sinon, passez votre chemin, pour une fois qu'un sujet sérieux est ouvert au bar...

NyxOuf, si tu nous r'garde, ne sois pas timide, n'ai pas peur, viens, dis-nous : 
Qui es-tu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2009)

Il suffirait donc d'accoler un suffixe "Ouf" pour être administrateur ? BanafOuf  AmokOuf ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2009)

Un double pseudo de Mackie pour tromper la vigilance de Benjamin ?

En tous cas il est précoce : Né en 88, sur Mac depuis 90. Peut-être q'une vieille carcasse de MacPro lui servait de berceau.


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Quand il saura ça, Mackie va être vert !
> (...)


Mackie est déjà vert...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, passez votre chemin, pour une fois qu'un sujet sérieux est ouvert au bar...



Bon, ben je passe mon chemin alors


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Un double pseudo de Mackie pour tromper la vigilance de Benjamin ?


 
Ou une expérience de benjamin pour confier les rênes de la modération à de jeunes pousses prometteuses après avoir testé leurs aptitudes à exercer le pouvoir suprême.

Effrayante perspective...

Faisons un test : NyxOuf, j'ai un Ipod et un promacbouc et mon tipod, c'est un iTouch !
(Si je suis banni, c'est que j'avais raison)


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2009)

La World Company ne présente pas ses administrateurs à ses actionnaires


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Il a déjà posté deux fois.

Moi, je ne comprend pas son langage, ça doit être un dialecte local d'administration, mais ça à l'air bien et utile, comme une sorte de pickwick, mais rouge.

Parce que, souvenez-vous, pickwick, lui, il est plutôt de droite.
Donc, pas rouge - ou alors de confusion, des fois, peut-être.

Alors, à moins d'être à la fois rouge et de droite, hein...
J'me comprend.


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

Ça y'est; tu commence à être confus... :modo:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Verra-t-on un jour d'autres administrateurs surprise, je ne sais pas moi, CartOuf, RegeanOuf ou BushOuf ?



Oui : Ced_


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est Ouf... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Pour le mieux le connaître, on peut lire son blog


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour le mieux le connaître, on peut lire son blog



Bien bien bien. Déjà une bonne chose, il semble apprécier le breuvage issu du produit de la vendange.  Mais a encore un petit effort à faire en orthographe: whine c'est sans _h_.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Décembre 2009)

Né en 88 ?? C'était peut-être moi... ?


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bien bien bien. Déjà une bonne chose, il semble apprécier le breuvage issu du produit de la vendange.  Mais a encore un petit effort à faire en orthographe: whine c'est sans _h_.




tiens viens donc que je te fasses apprécier le breuvage issu de la vidange


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2009)

Peu m'en chaut


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> [*]Quand il saura ça, Mackie va être vert !



Benjamin Salope


----------



## Grug (22 Décembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour le mieux le connaître, on peut lire son blog


C'est un stagiaire.


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2009)

Quel âge ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2009)

Environ 40-20...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> C'est un stagiaire.


 
Zombie ?

Nan, parce que si c'est pas un zombie, c'est nul, c'est une grave perte de standing - en terme d'image pour MacG, un stagiaire qui refuserait de manger des gens en grognant ce serait un peu le début de la fin des haricots !

('manquerait plus qu'il soit poli en plus !)

'fin, j'dis ça, c'est pour aider, hein ?
'faites comme vous voulez.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour le mieux le connaître, on peut lire son blog



Ca m'a l'air d'etre un gros déconneur celui là:



> Vous ne savez pas quoi faire ? Envie de faire une blague à un de vos amis ?
> Bha on va coder un truc qui sert à rien alors, un tool pour empêcher un disque de monter (Physique ou Virtuel).
> Pour ça on va se servir du framework dApple DiskArbitration...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca m'a l'air d'etre un gros déconneur celui là:


 
C'est donc bien un zombie !

Mais un zombie 2.0 - c'est vraiment un forum de geek, ici !


----------



## boodou (23 Décembre 2009)

C''est une sorte de dahut en somme


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour le mieux le connaître, on peut lire son blog


Ça me rappelle Clampin.


----------



## Ouark (23 Décembre 2009)

S'ils sont en admin, c'est peut-être parce qu'ils sont tout simplement les 2 nouveaux développeurs de MacG


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2009)

Ouark?!  :affraid:


----------



## innocente (23 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il suffirait donc d'accoler un suffixe "Ouf" pour être administrateur ? BanafOuf  AmokOuf ?



Oui, et avec "BrouzOuf" les chances sont décuplées.


----------



## boodou (23 Décembre 2009)

Ouark a dit:


> S'ils sont en admin, c'est peut-être parce qu'ils sont tout simplement les 2 nouveaux développeurs de MacG





jpmiss a dit:


> Ouark?!  :affraid:



eh ouais ! 
faudrait voir à changer d'avatar, le gros smiley a fait vomir JP


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

innocente a dit:


> bla bla


C'est quoi ce déferlement?
Y'aura bientôt plus d'admins que d'inscrits sur ce forum au train où ça va.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quoi ce déferlement?



Pov' mackie, il n'est pas dans la liste... il va être déçu


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quoi ce déferlement?
> Y'aura bientôt plus d'admins que d'inscrits sur ce forum au train où ça va.



Les nioubes ont pris le pouvoir  
Tous ces rouges, c'est la Lutte Finale ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

Ca doit bien être des zombies pour proliférer comme ça.


Ou alors des lapins...


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2009)

Un début d'hypothèse


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quoi ce déferlement?
> Y'aura bientôt plus d'admins que d'inscrits sur ce forum au train où ça va.



Une sorte de mutuelle j'imagine, dans laquelle les clients sont aussi administrateurs, 
voire une coopérative ouvrière, ...façon kolkhoze!


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Les nioubes ont pris le pouvoir
> Tous ces rouges, c'est la Lutte Finale ?



T'as tout compris.


----------



## jugnin (24 Décembre 2009)

Il marche vachement bien Ponk, ton piège à administrateurs. Moi qui voulais m'en faire un pour Noël...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Il marche vachement bien Ponk, ton piège à administrateurs. Moi qui voulais m'en faire un pour Noël...



Ouais.
Petits, petits, petits...

Hé hé hé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2009)

innocente a dit:


> Oui, et avec "BrouzOuf" les chances sont décuplées.



Tu veux dire que Banafouf a toutes ses chances ?  :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2009)

Tiens... C'est lundi. Fab' répond à tous les fils à la queue leu leu...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2009)

Il doit s'emm.... au taf


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2009)

Si on peut appeler ça un taf !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... C'est lundi. Fab' répond à tous les fils à la queue leu leu...


Non, "les fils à la con" Tonton 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Si on peut appeler ça un taf !...



médis, médis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, "les fils à la con" Tonton



Aucun respect pour les admines


----------



## destructor (7 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... C'est lundi. Fab' répond à tous les fils à la queue leu leu...


question enfilage ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Janvier 2010)

Chacun son tour ne soit pas pressé


----------

